# Aviary size for small colony



## CockatielsNow (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I have raised tiels before but only as weaned babies for pets for myself and family - loved it! Now I've been offered 3 breeding pairs as the owner is moving overseas.

Up until now they have been kept in an aviary 6ft x 4ft. Is this big enough for them? I will be taking the young at around 2/3 weeks for handraising so it will only be the adults in there.

I've done heaps of google searches looking for information and there's lots on colony breeding on a larger scale, but not much for just a few pairs.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Prue


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Hi, I breed cockatiels, currently in a colony flight. 6' x4' is fine for 3 pairs. You would need to hang a couple more nestboxs than pairs in the flight, so that there is plenty to choose from. Also where the flight is should have a low wattage light on all during the night.


----------



## CockatielsNow (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you for your help!


----------

